# In the attic!



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

So today I was up in the attic putting some stuff into storage and general organizational upkeep. All of a sudden, my legs are being licked. Apparently, Kauzy climbed up the ladder/stairs to the attic to come investigate. I was a bit shocked. Getting him down was a bit of a chore. I then tested him by standing at the top of the ladder and calling him up and sure enough, he's figured out how to climb a ladder. Can anyone else's V climb ladders?


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

So weird that you posted this today. Earlier I was in the garage and I climbed up the ladder into.the top to look for something and sure enough Cole was half way up when I looked down. What goofballs! Hahaha


----------



## Denaligirl (Aug 28, 2012)

LOL! I can see this in my future as my 5 month old V will get up on the step ladder with me when I am trying to reach something at the top of the kitchen cabinet. I always look down now before climbing back down and sure enough, she is usually there, feet up on the first or second step, wondering what she can help with!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

When i was staying up at the farm, the Gunclub building where we sometimes cooked dinner on the verandah, had a ladder to get up onto it. Both Astro and Zsa Zsa soon learned to climb up and then down it. I was always worried they would get caught in the rungs and break a leg, but, they seemed quite comfortable with it??


----------



## Neoflyte (Aug 21, 2010)

Wow, that is so cool. 

I rock climbed for 18 years and Cooper always amazed me with what he could get up. And scared the heck out of me as he charged to the edge of the cliffs and looked over the edge!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

For sure! Discovered while changing a smoke detector battery. All of a sudden I was goosed from below. And all of a sudden, Savannah was crated for the rest of the process.


----------

